# Katalog für S7/S5-Hard- und Software



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Juni 2007)

Guten Tag, 

ab sofort ist für Sie der neue *Katalog 02 2007*
verfügbar.

Auf 116 Seiten finden Sie detaillierte Informationen 
über verschiedene Lösungen rund um die Simatic-
Steuerungen von Siemens.

Sie erhalten *Katalog* + *Preisliste* per Download ...

__

_____



... oder per Post (Versand ab 28.06.07). 

Fordern Sie am besten gleich jetzt Ihr persönliches Exemplar 
mit Preisliste an. Bitte senden Sie uns dazu eine E-Mail oder 
füllen Sie das Onlineformular aus. 

Wir freuen uns auf Ihre Antwort.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

